# best time to apply for job as auditor



## tracy (May 24, 2012)

Hi there everyone!

I intend to come to Melbourne and im a qualified ACCA acountant and working currently as Ass. Manager in a 2nd tier Audit firm with about 6/7yrs experience in A*uditing *and accounting.

The thing is im not too sure when is the best time to come to Australia.. heard that in dec & jan things are bit slow for in general for recruitement etc. cos of the festive season ..

Anyone could advise when is best time to come to apply for jobs and increase my chance of getting one as quickly as possible? Would that be reasonable &realistic to get a job in auditing within 3months budget?

When is normally the recruitment period for audit firms? How is the job market at the moment for accountants/auditors?

Would September or October be best? or mid Jan 2013? Hoping to hear from anyone soon... 

Cheers 
Tracy


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Usually March-May best times. Australian FY ends in June and that's when everyone needs auditors to come and do the thing. Usually recruitment drive starts before that. 

If you have a strong résumé you should start applying now. They can provide an offer before you land so you have everything ready 

This is not an immigration advice


----------



## tracy (May 24, 2012)

Hi Boboa
Thanks for ur reply.. Very nice of u to take the time to give some feedback to so many posts.. 
I'm still hesitating when to come cos my deadline is in jan so can't come in march like u recommended. 
Yes will try to apply from offshore.. 

Anyone auditors or accountants here??


----------

